# newly Unemployed? What am i entitled to?



## Keeks (25 Jun 2007)

Hi There,

I am being let go from my Job on friday and i have been in the job for 9 months on a PAYE basis. Before that i worked as an it contractor through an umbrella company. I am married and the OH is in state employment. 

I am looking for Job in the west and so far no luck and not much coming up in my line of work. What can i do now? really worried about keeping up the mortgage payments and other monthly commitments?


----------



## ClubMan (25 Jun 2007)

You may be able to claim some tax back:

Form P50 -            First Claim for Repayment During Unemployment 

You should sign on at your local _SW _office and see if you are entitled to claim _PRSI _linked _Jobseekers Benefit _or means test _Jobseekers Allowance_:

*Jobseeker Supports*

Even if you are not then signing on should mean that you get _PRSI _credits for long term _SW _benefits while unemployed.

If you cannot get a job in your normal line of work then maybe you need to widen your options?


----------

